# Milwakee m18 flood light



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Finaly it came in today and man o man do i love it. I highly recommend it. Its the brightest light i now own this includes my stand up work lights and my giant halogen lights. Its also super verisital has a ton of options in regards to pointing it in directions and has a few hanging options as well


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

budders said:


> Finaly it came in today and man o man do i love it. I highly recommend it. Its the brightest light i now own this includes my stand up work lights and my giant halogen lights. Its also super verisital has a ton of options in regards to pointing it in directions and has a few hanging options as well


Yeah, it's sweet.


----------

